
Tesla’s Biggest Problem Isn’t Elon Musk - tacon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/20/opinion/tesla-elon-musk.html
======
dominicr
"Wall Street is a confidence game." \- Basically this explains the stock price
of a lot of companies.

Once a company takes on a lot of debt or VC capital it has to constantly chase
its next round of funding above all else; once it IPOs it has to constantly
chase a higher share price above all else. The actual profitability of a
company seems to rarely a factor in either of these but hype always is.

